
Image Dataset of Guns, Manually Annotated - gajju3588
https://dataturks.com/projects/brent.pays/AlexAgain
======
gadders
I don't think all those machine guns are actually machine guns.

~~~
gajju3588
Yes, there are various kind of guns. Or you are saying ones tagged as machine
guns are not machine guns ?

~~~
gadders
I was being pedantic. Machine guns are normally fully automatic. You can't
tell from the pictures whether those guns are.

In addition, some of them are submachine guns.

